# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  İslam Dininde Liderlik, Halifelik Konusu Üzerine......

## halukgta

Günümüzde çok konuşulan bir konu vardır. İslam toplumlarının dini bir lidere ihtiyacı vardır, dini lider HALİFE etrafında birleşilmelidir diyenleri duyarız. Halife kelimesini araştırdığınızda, şöyle bir anlamı olduğunu görürsünüz.

Hazreti Muhammetten sonra, ONUN VEKİLİ OLARAK Müslümanların imamlığını ve ŞERİATIN KORUYUCULUĞUNU yapmakla görevli kimse.

Önce şunu hatırlatmak isterim, ALLAH IN ELÇİSİNİN VEKİLLİĞİNİ HİÇ KİMSE YAPAMAZ. Çünkü böyle bir görevi yapmaya hiç kimsenin yetkisi ve salahiyeti yoktur. Görevi Allah vermiştir ve Peygamberimiz vefat etmeden öncede, en yakınlarına bile benden sonra, bu görevimi sen devam ettir şeklinde bir yetki vermemiştir, zaten veremezdi de. Çünkü böyle bir görevi, yetkiyi Allah dan başka kimse veremez. Böyle bir makam oluşturursak, peygamberin yetki ve görevleriyle onu donatmış oluruz. İslam dininde ruhban sınıfı yoktur. Hıristiyanlarda olduğu gibi Papa ya da papazların, Allah ile kulu arasında aracılık, topluma din adına liderlik yaptığı gibi, İslam dininde aracılık ya da liderlik yapacak, dini yönetecek bir sınıf asla yoktur.

Allah elçisine, sana indirdiğim Kuran ile onlara hükmet demiştir. Hükümlerde çok açıktır. Kuran da toplumun düzeni ile ilgili konularda açıklama yapılmış, cezalar getirilmiş, imanı ilgilendiren konularda ise asla bu dünyada Allah ın elçisinin bile, kişisel olarak inanç kurallarını yerine getirmeyenlere, ceza verme yetkisi elçisine bile verilmemiştir. Kuran ın hiçbir yerinde namaz kılmayana, oruç tutmayana şöyle ceza verilir diye bir hüküm yoktur. ÇÜNKÜ ALLAH ELÇİSİNE, TEBLİĞ ETMEK SANA, HESAP SORMAK BİZE DÜŞER DİYE HÜKMÜNÜ BİLDİRMİŞTİR. İmtihanın da gereği budur.

Allah ın şeriatını, yani kanunlarını, kitabını yine Allah ben koruyorum diyor. Bu konuda çok açık bir şekilde Kuran ı koruması altına aldığını bildirmiştir. Her Müslüman, Kuran ı tebliğ aldıktan sonra, onu tebliğ etmek, çevresine anlatmak görevi vardır. Kuran ı koruma görevi, özellikle bir kişiye verilmemiştir. 

Bu durumda Dört halifenin konumu nedir? Bu ismi veren ve bu yetkilerin olduğunu söyleyen bizleriz. Yoksa dört halife nin hiç birisi, Allah ın elçisinin vekili değildi, böyle bir iddiaları da yoktu. Böyle bir görevi de üstlendiklerine dair hiçbir bilgi yoktur. Allah ın elçisine en yakın olan bu insanlar, bu gerçeği çok iyi bilen insanlardı. VEKİLLİK ASLİ GÖREV SAHİBİNİN, YETKİSİNİ DEVRETMESİYLE OLUR. PEYGAMBERİMİZDE ÖLMEDEN ÖNCE ASLA BÖYLE BİR YETKİYLE HİÇ KİMSEYİ GÖREVLENDİRMEMİŞTİR. ONUN İÇİNDE DİNİ LİDERLİK, VEKİLLİK DİYE BİR MAKAM İSLAM DİNİNDE, PEYGAMBERİMİZDEN SONRA OLMAMIŞTIR. Böyle bir makam oluşturulmaya çalışıldığı için, İslam mezheplere, fırkalara bölünmüştür. Allah sakın dinde bölünmeyin dediği halde.

Dört halife seçimle gelmiştir ve kendileri o toplumun yönetiminden sorumlu, devlet başkanlarıydı. Peygamberimizin vekili değildi. DİNİ LİDERİ ALLAH SEÇER ELÇİ OLARAK, BEŞER DEĞİL. Hatırlayınız lütfen, Allah elçime uyun diyordu Kuran da. Eğer dini bir lider seçersek, seçtiğimiz dini lidere nasıl olurda güvenebiliriz, Allah ın elçisine güvendiğimiz gibi. Hükmü veren yalnız Allah dır, oda Kuran ın çizdiği sınırlarla sabittir. Seçimle gelmiş her lider/devlet başkanı toplumuna Kuran ile hükmetmelidir. Ne yazık ki Allah ın koyduğu sınırlar, geçmiş toplumların kendi inisiyatifleriyle oluşturdukları HALİFELİK makamıyla bozulmuş, din adına bu makamlar kullanılarak, dine ilaveler yapılarak, Kuran ın yanında beşeri FIKIH inancı oluşturulmuştur.

Dini liderlik kisvesi altında yapılan bu makam, öyle bir hal almıştır ki, devleti yönetenlerin de etkisiyle, adeta din toplumun üstünde baskı aracı olarak kullanılmıştır. Fetva makamları oluşturulup, gündelik serbest yaşam hayatı, Allah ın asla karışmadığı sınırlama getirmediği konularda bile, fetvalar verilerek, toplum istedikleri gibi yönetilmiş ve istedikleri kalıplara sokulmuştur. Öyle olunca da düşünemeyen, özgür olmayan bir toplum yaratılarak, toplumların önlerine büyük bir set çekilmiştir. Fetva dini konularda yargıda bulunmak, din adına olur vermek anlamındadır ki, bunun hükmünü Allah dan başka kimse veremez. Oda Kuran da açıkça belirtilmiştir ve Yaradan sizleri Kuran dan hesaba çekeceğim diyerek, son noktayı koymuştur.

Allah bizleri yönetecek kişilerin seçimle başa gelmesini ister ve bizlerin ehil insanları seçerek, adaletle toplumu bu kişilerin yönetmeleri uyarısını yapar. Bu yöneticilere de uymamızı emreder. AMA LÜTFEN UNUTMAYALIM, SEÇTİĞİMİZ BU YÖNETİCİLER BİZLERİ DİN ADINA YÖNETENLER DEĞİL, DEVLETİN BEKASI, DEVAMLILIĞI ADINA YÖNETEN YÖNETİCİLERDİR. Elbette yöneticinin görevi toplumu adaletle ve özgürce yöneterek, onların inançlarına karışmadan, baskı yapmadan imtihanlarını yerine getirmelerine yardımcı olmalıdır. Seçilen bu yöneticiler, toplumun inançlarına aykırı kanunlar çıkarmamalıdır ama çoğunluğun, azınlığa baskı kurmasına da asla izin vermemelidir. Onun için Allah dinde zorlama yoktur demiştir. 

Dini bir lider seçersek, o kişinin vereceği fetvalara da uymamız gerekir. Ama Allah bu konularda bizleri uyarıyor ve emin olmadığınız bilginin ardına düşüp sakın veliler, efendiler edinmeyin. Kimin en doğru yolda gittiğini yalnız ben bilirim der. Hatta Allah ın sözünden daha doğru kim vardır diyerek, bu konularda bizleri uyarır. Güvenilecek veliniz yalnız benim der Kuran. Bu durumda din ve iman adına, Allah ın elçisinden sonra güvenebileceğimiz hiç kimse yoktur, olamazda. Bizlerin sarılacağı, rehber edineceği, güveneceği tek kitap Kuran dır onun açık, muhkem hükümleridir. Hatasız insan olmaz. EN ÖNEMLİSİ ALLAH ELÇİSİNİ, SÜREKLİ KONTROL ALTINDA TUTUYOR İZLETİYOR EN KÜÇÜK BİR HATASINDA İKAZ EDİYORDU. Bunun örneklerini Kuran da görüyoruz. ONUN İÇİNDİR Kİ, DİN ADINA EN SON LİDER PEYGAMBERİMİZ, UYACAĞIMIZ KİTAPTA YALNIZ KURAN DIR.

İslam a sokulan yanlış bir inançta, MEHDİLİK inancıdır. Kuran asla böyle bir kişinin geleceğinden, İslam toplumlarına liderlik yapacağından bahsetmez. KURAN BEKLEMEYİ DEĞİL, O ANI EN DOĞRU YAŞAMAMIZI DEĞERLENDİRMEMİZİ, ÇABA GÖSTERMEMİZİ İSTER BİZLERDEN. Birilerinin kurtarıcı olarak beklenmesi, insanlar arasında çaba gösterilmeden bir başkasından medet umması, Kuran a aykırı bir düşüncedir. Kuran birlik ve beraberlik içinde olmamızı ister bizlerden. Ali İmran 103. ayetinde, Allah ın ipine hepiniz sımsıkı sarılın, dağılıp ayrılmayın der bizlere. Din ve iman adına, velilerin, efendilerin, Liderlerin ardından değil, Kuran ın ardından gitmemizin uyarısını yapar. DİN DE LİDERLİK, PEYGAMBERİMİZLE NOKTALANMIŞTIR.

Günümüzde böyle bir makamın, oluşturulmaya çalışıldığı izlenimleri vardır. Din adına liderlik, halifelik, mehdilik yapacak bir kişinin olabileceğini düşünmek hatadır. Geçmiş yıllarda oluşturulmuş bu makamlar, ne yazık ki İslam ı böldüğü gibi, birbirlerine düşmanlığı da körüklemiştir. Bizlerin yapması gereken, Allah ın elçisine vekillik yapmak yerine, Allah ın elçisinin bizlere tebliğ ettiği, emanet bıraktığı Kuran ın çevresinde birleşmek olmalıdır. Bunu başarabildiğimiz ölçüde, İslam a faydamız dokunacaktır. Aksi halde birbirimize düşmanlığımız çok daha fazla artacak ve Müslüman ın Müslüman ı öldürdü günler hiç eksik olmayacaktır. Unutmayalım lütfen, dinde lider aramaya kalkarsak, her mezhep, her cemaat, tarikat kendi içinden lider seçmek isteyecektir. Buda dinde karmaşa yaratır.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

